# Garden railroad finally started



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

After 4 years living in this house, I've started my garden railroad. The following pictures show my progress.

Spring 2008.










The beginning of July 2008. I added some retaining wall timbers and some wooden edging.










Saturday July 26, 2008. I had 5 yards of dirt dumped on my driveway and moved about 1 1/2 yards by wheelbarrow by myself while my 18 year old son hung out with friends. 90 degree temps and 85 degree humidity.



















Sunday July 27, 2008. I woke my son up at 8 AM, he wasn't happy. Enough back breaking work yesterday, so I rent a walk behind skid loader. So much easier.










I started to lay out the track plan and found out that I mis calculated, so had to make some quick layout changes.



















White string indicates the location of the pond. We're also going to have a stream running from the corner of the retaining wall over top of the 2 curve section. Both curve sections will be tunnels.










I'll update the pictures as the work continues.


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't know what happened to my pictures. I'll have to try again.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

you need to put a / before the img at the end of the pic. 

[/img]


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By iowafarmboy1960 on 07/27/2008 4:26 PM
After 4 years living in this house, I've started my garden railroad. The following pictures show my progress. 
Spring 2008. 








The beginning of July 2008. I added some retaining wall timbers and some wooden edging. 








Saturday July 26, 2008. I had 5 yards of dirt dumped on my driveway and moved about 1 1/2 yards by wheelbarrow by myself while my 18 year old son hung out with friends. 90 degree temps and 85 degree humidity. 
















Sunday July 27, 2008. I woke my son up at 8 AM, he wasn't happy. Enough back breaking work yesterday, so I rent a walk behind skid loader. So much easier. 








I started to lay out the track plan and found out that I mis calculated, so had to make some quick layout changes. 
















White string indicates the location of the pond. We're also going to have a stream running from the corner of the retaining wall over top of the 2 curve section. Both curve sections will be tunnels. 








I'll update the pictures as the work continues.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. The walk behind skid loader was a good idea! Jerry


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

Toddalin, 

Thanks for fixing my screw up with the pictures. I haven't post pictures on the site for quite awhile. 

Tom


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess I didn't notice that the last 2 pics are the same. Here's the pic of where the pond will go.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a picture of the track plan using RR Track


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good IFB! The pond, stream and tunnels will really add a lot. There's a pic in the latest Garden Railway that I really like the look of the stream. Are you planning a trestle or bridge for the crossover? What sort of grade are expecting?


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a 2' pony truss bridge for the crossover and a 3' truss bridge for over the pond. The grades will be 3.6% from the switch to the crossover and 3.8% from the crossover to the entrance of the lower tunnel. The lower tunnel starts at the 1st straight track before the curve closest to the tree. 

Tom


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

An Iowa farm boy..., Hmmmm..., 

You wouldn't happen to be Captain James T. Kirk now would you? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, looks like you have done your homework  

One more question, and I ask because I want to do something similar with a pond and stream some day, will you have a holding tank so when the water from the stream is turned off the pond does not overflow, or will you leave enough room in the pond so that it can hold the stream water as well?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like your using your existing topography to your benifit, you will still have a stiff grade from the looks of it, but niothing that cant be delt with. 

Whats your minimum radius/diameter curves?


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

The minimum radius is 5', 1 by the pond & the other between the tree and the shed. Everything else is 8' with a few 5 footer here and there. I'm planning on running my bachmann 4-6-0 and my lgb 2-4-0. Tom


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

5' radius? Are you sure of your designations, 5' radius = 10' diameter, 8' radius = 16' diameter, I ask because it looks like the curve at the tree would be 5' diameter, I just want to be sure were talking about the same apples here, its very easy to get confused on the whole radius/diameter thingy /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

The smallest is 5', 6.5', & 8' foot diameter curves. I'm just going to running my steam engines on this layout. I have F3's, but the rest of my diesels are too big. I had plans to build a much bigger layout, but decided I better start off small with the first layout. Here's a couple of pics of where the big layout is suppose to go.



















But as you can see, the retaining wall isn't finished. It's looked like that for 3 1/2 years now.


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

And of course the pictures didn't show up again. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iowafarmboy1960 on 07/28/2008 6:31 PM
The smallest is 5', 6.5', & 8' foot diameter curves. I'm just going to running my steam engines on this layout. I have F3's, but the rest of my diesels are too big. I had plans to build a much bigger layout, but decided I better start off small with the first layout. Here's a couple of pics of where the big layout is suppose to go. 
















But as you can see, the retaining wall isn't finished. It's looked like that for 3 1/2 years now. 




No closing square bracket on the last tag.


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

Worked on the railroad again the weekend. Friday I dug out the location for the first tunnel. 













Saturday there were 2 open houses for 2 members of the MGRS. I got a couple of ideas for making the tunnel. Neither one panned out and I decided to go with concrete. Here's a couple of pics for the progress that I made today. I got the floor of the tunnel poured. 


























Tom


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it sure is taking shape and looks good so far. I'd just be a little hesitant on the steep grades. Later RJD


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, after working 10 days straight i finally got a long weekend. Did some work on the tunnel. I'll try and post some new pics tomorrow. 

Tom


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

Finally took some pics of the tunnel progress. I used some plastic siding for the forms. I was able to bend it alot more than anything else I had seen. 






















Here's some pics after the forms are removed and checking clearance with cars bigger than I plan on running. 































enjoy. 

Tom


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good but sure is a close fit. Later RJD


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

I've got a LGB 2-4-0 with shorty passenger cars that I plan on running on the layout. I may try running my f3's with 2 bay hoppers too.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You are pretty close to the outter edge. Recognize that on a hot day the rail is going to expand and push it even closer. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif I don't think my heavyweights would go though as is, let alone once it expands. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif 

I would think about shortening up the straight "lead in rails" a hair to put it all closer to the inner wall. Course then that could get tight. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work on that tunnel ! Very impressive indeed.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd make that tunnel wider--you might want to run some heavyweights or streamliners some day


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

lownote, 
I have 5' diameter curves on the layout. I don't think heavyweights or streamliners will make it around such tight curves. I'm planning a much larger layout in the future with 10' diameter curves for my larger equipment. I'm also planning on adding another tunnel just like the first one. It will be placed where that curved track is behind this tunnel. 

Tom


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Tom, 

That's nice work. A bit tight for my liking though. I have to ask this but have you checked the clearance of the loco you're using? I see the cars but depending on the type of motive power you've chose.....there might be some issue. The cow catchers on most steam era loco's can be just as obtrusive on the tunnel wall as a Streamliner or HW in my opinion. They also stick out further than the coupler on a box car. 

I still have to say that was a nice job pouring the walls. what do you plan on using for the cap?


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am going to pour concrete for the cap as well. I'm planning on back filling both side of the tunnel before I put the cap on. Once the tunnels are finished and all the dirt is in, you'll see why I went with corner tunnels.


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

It rained this morning, but I took my Bachmann 4-6-0 and 1 of the passengers cars out for clearance measurements. Here's a couple of pics that I took showing the clearance. 




















It's close, but I think its acceptable.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Tom! Keep us posted! 

Matt


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Tom 

Nice pour, makes mine look a bit rough in comparison /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 

One thought, can you tune up the track a little with a rail bender. Seems if you could get it to sit closer to the tunnel centreline there would be heaps of room. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm thinking about putting a 5' diameter curve piece in between the 2 6.5's to see what that will do for me. It might screw up the track plan. 
Tom


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Suggestion.... Since it is a curved tunnel you may want to allow for an access hatch -- fishing with a broom after a derailment is liable to cause more damage than the wreck itself.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

As a suggestion as others have implied.... You may want to open up the clearance on the curved tunnel. Although you might not have any long heavyweights, USA streamliners, or a wide K-27 [1/20], someday, a friend might be over and want to run theirs. I wish I had made my tunnel clearances greater. The idea of an access hole [or two] on the backside of the tunnel is a very good idea. Murphy's law states that if an engine can stall, it will stall at the worst possible place. I have seen pictures of friends with their heinie in the air and their head and arm in the tunnel trying to fish out the train. 


JimC.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By iowafarmboy1960 on 08/31/2008 9:09 AM 
I'm thinking about putting a 5' diameter curve piece in between the 2 6.5's to see what that will do for me. It might screw up the track plan. 
Tom

As I noted above, the easiest way to to just remove a hair length of straight track just before the first curve. This will "pull" on the curve a little pulling it more toward the center. I'm only talking of removing a fraction of an inch (or so) of straight track and hand tweaking the curve a little to get it in position. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif"


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

Well today's my day off again, but can't work on the railroad because it's raining. Hopefully it will dry up so I can get out there tomorrow. 

Tom


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

IFB, 
I think you've done some fantastic work there! I'm as envious of you as anyone else here that actually has started working on a layout or is continually working on one. 

I'm thinking that doesn't look like farm country to me? LOL! Just kidding I know better! Your tunnel actually reminds me of a farm story. I hope you can appreciate this. Was home from college and helpign a buddy work on the neighbors cattle farm. Simmentals as I recall? It was innoculation day and we were runnign the cattle thru cutting off the ones the didn't need stuck or that wouldn't or couldn't fit thru the head gate they had. Sure enough we screwed up and got a big lady thru the head gate and stuck. She wasn't supposed to be there but she was anyway. Took a good part of the day to get her out and the gate back together. Lesson learned. Make it so the largest "thing" can fit thru wihtout worrying about it later. That girl sure was tasty later! I got paid in steak of course and for a college boy that was well worth it! 

Chas


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Word of advice, leave an access hole in the middle on top of the tunnel, Murphys Law dictates a car will always derail in a tunnel exactly 2 inches beyond your reach.


----------



## coolhand (Jan 7, 2008)

Tom 
Nice tunnells. I have two going under my 3 level waterfall. They are 6' long with a 6'radius. I agree with the others that you should modify your radiu to move the track some closer to the center of the tunnel. How are you going to keep the track from shifting in the tunnel? I and others have set wood blocks in the concrete and secured it with afew nails. It was impossible to put an access hatch in so I installed double gaurd Rails. I'm not sure how you could do that with commercial track. 
The tunnels, Falls and Pond have been done for three years. Rail road progress was interupted by a major house remodel. I am hand laying track and turnouts. 
Had to build a plat form at the end of the patio for one end of the road. Still building track. joiners etc.. Taking a long time. Good that I have a 22' oval, 
My frind John's 400' and Clark Lord's track in Vegas to get some good runs on. 
Good luck, 
Gary


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

Gary, 

I've already taken care of the track problem. I took 6" off the one end and now the track is closer to center. 

Tom


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

I moved about 3/4 of a yard of dirt today to fill in around the tunnel sides. I also moved the track inside the tunnel 6" for better clearance. Here are three pics of the work. 

Tom


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't remember if this has been addressed yet, but be sure you put something between the sides at the bottom and the top to keep them separated. Ol' Mother Earth will squish the tunnel closed if you don't. A metal bar or a brick every few feet would do. I have seen tunnels where just the top was held in place and the bottom soon closes up to make the whole thing keystone shapped along the length.


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

I've got rebar running through the bottom and up the sides in 3 places. I also have wire mesh in the sides. But thanks for the warning. Hopefully the rebar and mesh will hold the sides. 

Tom


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been working on my garden railroad for the past month. Here's some pics of my progress.


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

The first good snow of the winter fell last night. My daughter got me a Snow plow for my birthday/christmas. I was hoping to get the garden railroad finished this year , but we had a wet October, so I wasn't able to finish. Here's a picture of my garden railroad as it looks now.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Coming along real nice.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, look'n good! If you get some snow shots please post them.


----------



## ped (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi,been looking at all your photo shots,your railway is looking great,as i haven't laid my track yet it has given me some real food for thought....if possible could you tell me how big the area is,thanks, ped


----------



## iowafarmboy1960 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ped, the area is 22' long by 14" wide at the top.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the rocks and you tunnel turned out great.


----------

